# How many GB for the whole Bible?



## markpatterson (Jun 4, 2003)

You know you can get the whole Bible narrated on CDs. It takes 48 audio tapes, and I guess a similar number of CDs. Could that all fit on an iPod? How much hard disk does the spoken voice take? Music is about 1 megabyte a minute, but I guess the voice is less.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2003)

Good question and a good idea to put it on an iPod.  What I would say is to just start importing and go from there.  Even if there is not enough room for the whole thing you could still take certain books or either the old or new testament.

I'm thinking that you'll be able to fit the whole thing on, especially if you have a 15 or 30 GB model.


----------



## bobw (Jun 4, 2003)

This site should give you an idea of the size;

http://www.nearlymobile.com/products/pdabiblecd/


----------



## Arden (Jun 4, 2003)

That would be one loooong MP3.

How would you find anything in all that?  Is each chapter its own file?  Each book its own volume/playlist?

In MP3 or AAC format, you'll be able to fit the entirety of the Bible onto one iPod, I'm sure.


----------



## Zeigan (Jun 4, 2003)

Easily.  You could do voice down to a couple kb/s instead of 128kb streams.  Radio is equivalent to 48kb or something close to that.  I would say 1 gb -2gb max.


----------

